
Steve Jobs: How to live before you die - richardburton
http://www.ted.com/talks/steve_jobs_how_to_live_before_you_die.html
======
po
You can get this video directly from iTunes as well:

[http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/itunes.s...](http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/itunes.stanford.edu.1292029264.01292029270.1292047512?i=1314990017)

------
Arsene
Fantastic presentation. This actually made me see Steve in a new, better,
light.

